# Minnesota Bradley Smoker Owner



## lakestatefishing (Jun 17, 2008)

I am officially a Bradley Smoker owner as a few hours ago. I'm about as excited as when I purchased my 1st boat. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 I've been doing my research and came to the conclusion that Bradley electric was the way to go. My buddy has a 6 rack digital Bradley that I have been jealous of since he got a few months ago. I decided to save some money and do some mods myself. As I type this, the Bradley is on the picnic table seasoning before I do some meat tonight. 

Oh, I purchased my 4 rack black at Gander Mountain in Eden Prairie, MN for $350. Cabelas has them priced online regular price $300. I showed Gander the Cabelas website on my "smart phone" and they honored the Cabelas price. Very good deal! Stopped at the grocery store on my way home and picked up some roasts for jerky, a ham, chorizo sausage, a beef brisket, 2 cornish game hens, and some cheeses. I may thaw out some salmon and trout I have in the deep freeze. 

Anyway, I look forward to contributing on this forum and learning some tips and tricks. 

Thanks!


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome Fishing,  sounds like your to the races with that smoker.  Good luck.


----------



## mossymo (Jun 17, 2008)

lakestatefishing
Welcome to SMF from a neighbor to the west, glad you joined us !!! 
Call it deja vu, but I swear I know you from somwhere.....


----------



## lakestatefishing (Jun 17, 2008)

Yep, I know you too..


----------



## supervman (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome. 
Smokin Smoker! :) 
I live in EP, love to fish and tailgate. 
Gettin better at smoking. 
SKOL VIKES
Vman


----------



## lakestatefishing (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow! This thing is slick. I pity the charcoal smoker owners. The Bradley eliminates the hassle and makes it fun. 

I got a brisket, chorizo sausage, a ham, and 5 lbs of garlic pepper jerky. The chorizo sausage and the ham are done. Just got done slicing up the ham. The sausage and the ham are to die for! Yum.


----------



## seboke (Jun 17, 2008)

OH! Don't pity us stick burners!  Those pellet poopers are nice and convnient, but takes a lot of the "feel" away from the experience! Sorry, don't mean to bust your rig, just defending mine!!! Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## lakestatefishing (Jun 17, 2008)

I hear ya. Buying these pucks could become a drag. But I don't have to buy propane or charcoal either. Wondering if there is a cheaper solution to buying the Bradley brand Bisquettes?


----------



## erain (Jun 17, 2008)

welcome to smf from a fellow minnesotan!!! everyone has a preference to a type of smoker, shoot some of us have a bunch of smokers... as long as what you have makes you enjoy the smoke then all is good. need help it is here,read posts or ask. share some smokes with qview. great to have another mn smoker!!!


----------



## meowey (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!  Enjoy the forums!


Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## krusher (Jun 17, 2008)

cograts on the smoker,  and good lookin grub to


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, looks like you're gonna be set for this summer with that new smoker.


----------



## kratzx4 (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. Sounds like another soul has fallen into the addiction of smoke cooking. be warned there is no cure. to ease the effects you will find yourself buying more smokers, meat, spices, wood and thermometers. Everything that you see will cause thoughts of I wonder how that will smoke up, you will take pictures of your beloved smoker and its contents.
Ask any questions you want, the good folks here are waiting to help. Enjoy the path you have chosen.


----------



## vlap (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome to the site!! I will be up in your area at the start of july. I have not been to minneapolis in 12 years! 2 definite stops will be Birchwood cafe and sea salt restaurant!


----------



## westernhunter (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!!!  What kind of mods are you gonna do to your OBS?  I added a PID and may soon add a fan to eliminate the hot-spots and an additional heating element to get a better handle on temp control with heavy loads or cold weather.

SMF is a great site for smoking, but the following is a great site for Bradley users.  It will give you specific mods and tricks to get the most from your Bradley.  SMF is much better for the food side of things compared to technical stuff.  I only go to the other forum if I have Bradley specific questions.  Let me know what you think.

http://forum.bradleysmoker.com


----------



## irish fan (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome fisherman.I am also a member of lakestatefishing as well.I just returned from a week at Leech lake.The fishing was fantastic! I have a Bradley smoker as well and use it quite often.One thing to look out for is that the smoker is VERY fragile and cant take any sort of abuse very well.Mine is about 6 years old and the door fell off but still can hold a seal,the disc dispensor has a tendency to back up if you put too many disc in at once,and my temp. guage is not accurate.In spite of all this it still works pretty good. Good luck!


----------



## payson (Jun 17, 2008)

Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m a Bradley smoker user myself. Love it. Great for a whole slew of things. Cold smoking, bacon, butts, you name it. Welcome!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## lakestatefishing (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. I am the owner of a popular interactive website. I can tell that this is a well run site with solid contributing members. I'm hooked on smoking. 

We had the brisket with BBQ sauce for dinner tonight. The wife and kids loved it. Score 1 for me!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi from So Cal,
Looking fwd to all that q-vue!! Happy Smokes! That smoker is awesome, congrats on your new toy...


----------



## lakestatefishing (Jun 17, 2008)

I am officially a Bradley Smoker owner as a few hours ago. I'm about as excited as when I purchased my 1st boat. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 I've been doing my research and came to the conclusion that Bradley electric was the way to go. My buddy has a 6 rack digital Bradley that I have been jealous of since he got a few months ago. I decided to save some money and do some mods myself. As I type this, the Bradley is on the picnic table seasoning before I do some meat tonight. 

Oh, I purchased my 4 rack black at Gander Mountain in Eden Prairie, MN for $350. Cabelas has them priced online regular price $300. I showed Gander the Cabelas website on my "smart phone" and they honored the Cabelas price. Very good deal! Stopped at the grocery store on my way home and picked up some roasts for jerky, a ham, chorizo sausage, a beef brisket, 2 cornish game hens, and some cheeses. I may thaw out some salmon and trout I have in the deep freeze. 

Anyway, I look forward to contributing on this forum and learning some tips and tricks. 

Thanks!


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome Fishing,  sounds like your to the races with that smoker.  Good luck.


----------



## mossymo (Jun 17, 2008)

lakestatefishing
Welcome to SMF from a neighbor to the west, glad you joined us !!! 
Call it deja vu, but I swear I know you from somwhere.....


----------



## lakestatefishing (Jun 17, 2008)

Yep, I know you too..


----------



## supervman (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome. 
Smokin Smoker! :) 
I live in EP, love to fish and tailgate. 
Gettin better at smoking. 
SKOL VIKES
Vman


----------



## lakestatefishing (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow! This thing is slick. I pity the charcoal smoker owners. The Bradley eliminates the hassle and makes it fun. 

I got a brisket, chorizo sausage, a ham, and 5 lbs of garlic pepper jerky. The chorizo sausage and the ham are done. Just got done slicing up the ham. The sausage and the ham are to die for! Yum.


----------



## seboke (Jun 17, 2008)

OH! Don't pity us stick burners!  Those pellet poopers are nice and convnient, but takes a lot of the "feel" away from the experience! Sorry, don't mean to bust your rig, just defending mine!!! Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## lakestatefishing (Jun 17, 2008)

I hear ya. Buying these pucks could become a drag. But I don't have to buy propane or charcoal either. Wondering if there is a cheaper solution to buying the Bradley brand Bisquettes?


----------



## erain (Jun 17, 2008)

welcome to smf from a fellow minnesotan!!! everyone has a preference to a type of smoker, shoot some of us have a bunch of smokers... as long as what you have makes you enjoy the smoke then all is good. need help it is here,read posts or ask. share some smokes with qview. great to have another mn smoker!!!


----------



## meowey (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!  Enjoy the forums!


Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## krusher (Jun 17, 2008)

cograts on the smoker,  and good lookin grub to


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, looks like you're gonna be set for this summer with that new smoker.


----------



## kratzx4 (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. Sounds like another soul has fallen into the addiction of smoke cooking. be warned there is no cure. to ease the effects you will find yourself buying more smokers, meat, spices, wood and thermometers. Everything that you see will cause thoughts of I wonder how that will smoke up, you will take pictures of your beloved smoker and its contents.
Ask any questions you want, the good folks here are waiting to help. Enjoy the path you have chosen.


----------



## vlap (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome to the site!! I will be up in your area at the start of july. I have not been to minneapolis in 12 years! 2 definite stops will be Birchwood cafe and sea salt restaurant!


----------



## westernhunter (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!!!  What kind of mods are you gonna do to your OBS?  I added a PID and may soon add a fan to eliminate the hot-spots and an additional heating element to get a better handle on temp control with heavy loads or cold weather.

SMF is a great site for smoking, but the following is a great site for Bradley users.  It will give you specific mods and tricks to get the most from your Bradley.  SMF is much better for the food side of things compared to technical stuff.  I only go to the other forum if I have Bradley specific questions.  Let me know what you think.

http://forum.bradleysmoker.com


----------



## irish fan (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome fisherman.I am also a member of lakestatefishing as well.I just returned from a week at Leech lake.The fishing was fantastic! I have a Bradley smoker as well and use it quite often.One thing to look out for is that the smoker is VERY fragile and cant take any sort of abuse very well.Mine is about 6 years old and the door fell off but still can hold a seal,the disc dispensor has a tendency to back up if you put too many disc in at once,and my temp. guage is not accurate.In spite of all this it still works pretty good. Good luck!


----------



## payson (Jun 17, 2008)

Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m a Bradley smoker user myself. Love it. Great for a whole slew of things. Cold smoking, bacon, butts, you name it. Welcome!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## lakestatefishing (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. I am the owner of a popular interactive website. I can tell that this is a well run site with solid contributing members. I'm hooked on smoking. 

We had the brisket with BBQ sauce for dinner tonight. The wife and kids loved it. Score 1 for me!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi from So Cal,
Looking fwd to all that q-vue!! Happy Smokes! That smoker is awesome, congrats on your new toy...


----------

